# Best Case (or Method) for Carrying All of Your Stuff



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

When we got started a few months ago I had no idea how much "stuff" you would need to carry around. Bow, Arrows, Release, Extra Release, Quiver, Bow Jack, Long STab, Short Stab, Arrow Lube, Binos, 3d Target References, Arrow Puller, Sorecard Clip Board, Allen Wrenches, bug spray, and probably more!

How do you manage all of the stuff? What are the best cases or other products that you find helpful to manage it all?


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I use a RAM 2500 Crew Cab Diesel with an 8 foot box and fold flat storage and park it as close to my bale as possible. 

Oh, you mean in field. A field quiver with at least 3 pockets is handy. A well maintained rig is requisite to minimize stuff to carry. My only field failure this year is a cracked limb and that's a "game over" situation as I don't bring a spare bow.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

If you carry a lot of "stuff" in the field, you either need a quiver with a lot of pockets or a folding stool with lots of storage area. The stools are popular with 3-Ders. I have a quiver with 3 pockets and a small pack that attaches to my quiver belt. I often think I need to get rid of some of my stuff to lessen the load, but it seems like the load continues to grow.


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

Bow Dad said:


> When we got started a few months ago I had no idea how much "stuff" you would need to carry around. Bow, Arrows, Release, Extra Release, Quiver, Bow Jack, Long STab, Short Stab, Arrow Lube, Binos, 3d Target References, Arrow Puller, Sorecard Clip Board, Allen Wrenches, bug spray, and probably more!
> 
> How do you manage all of the stuff? What are the best cases or other products that you find helpful to manage it all?


They were upset the last time I drove the 3d course. Apparently honking at your friends when at full draw also frowned upon. FYI


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You need to decide what is essential and what isn't. What can you honestly fix in the field and what not? Most things you really need aren't that space intensive.
Water and snacks are essential.
Your arrows, binos and release likewise.

Everything else is a judgement call.

-Grant


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

I guess yo son degree I am talking about getting there?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

What Grant stated is good for both getting there and while there. After going to a few shoots, you will be able to determine what you feel is necessary to take along and what is not and how best to accommodate it.


----------



## Cbfastcar (May 19, 2015)

I take a badlands quiver 3 compartments lots of room what I carry in it and what fits a small bag of snacks a water botle, releases,Allen keys, a couple bucks for lunch, bow stand, small tube of sunscreen, small bug spray, sunglasses, leathermen, a knife, finger sling, might get spare nocks and arrow lube and an arrow puller that's about what fits in it. It's a zipper less quiver magnetic sealed


----------



## Cbfastcar (May 19, 2015)

I leave my stablizers in my case and extra arrows plus I have a tool kit for quick fixes


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

What case has place for now,stabilizers and arrows
Don't want stuff banging around


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

A caddy?:wink:


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

I am the caddy.. not the archer. Trying to make my job easier


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

For bow cases, check out SKB and Aurora at Lancaster Archery.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Go to lancasters and get the browning 3d stool, you will recognize it by the deer emblem as being browning. It has a compartment below the seat and this is where you keep your release and allen wrenches and other small stuff from day to day and while shooting along with the fact that you also have arrow tubes to hold the arrows/

I use my 3d stool 99% of the time and only use a bow case when going on a airplane or on a out of state shoot with buddies when I actually tear down the bow to put it in a case. From day to day I never take anything off the bow and it is ready to go at all times.


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

So the winner was a hard case SBK I will add some velcro to hold stabilizers. And get her a shooting bag for stuff like score cards arrow lube releases ect


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

I have an aurora proline soft case that holds pretty much everything. There's even a special zippered area for extra arrows and your stabs. Great case. If I fly, I just slide it into an SKB case used for golf clubs.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a Readhead 2 bow soft case. Was $119 and I picked up at the store to avoid shipping costs. Plenty of pockets in each bow slot and plenty of pockets on the outside. There's an arrow pocket that's big enough to hold a standard hip quiver if you fold the pocket over.


----------



## 00rodney (Feb 9, 2015)

big truck


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought an Aurora, in about '04 and still haven't seen a better case for my needs. the full package, comes with a padded separator for carrying two bows, a zip on back pack that also has straps to be used separately and the case itself has back pack straps and wheels so you can put on your back or pull it behind you. two small zippered compartments inside that detach, to hold tools and small stuff and an arrow tube. the cases themselves have zippers to be able to stack two cases together, as well.


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

ron w said:


> I bought an Aurora, in about '04 and still haven't seen a better case for my needs. the full package, comes with a padded separator for carrying two bows, a zip on back pack that also has straps to be used separately and the case itself has back pack straps and wheels so you can put on your back or pull it behind you. two small zippered compartments inside that detach, to hold tools and small stuff and an arrow tube. the cases themselves have zippers to be able to stack two cases together, as well.


Saw one of those at NFAA nationals. Looked liek a good setup.


----------

